# Maximum Range 45# Recurve



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Those are not the only limiting factors. I don't think there is an answer to this. Sound is 7 times quicker than the arrow. The sound of your shot is inside the deers head when your arrow is still trying to clear the riser. A 40 yard shot will be close to a whole second in time of flight. You will need wind and other ambient noises to cover the shot. And some luck that the natural hair trigger in the deer stays put for a second.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ben -

Depends on the bow, but in general = Well beyond your ability to shoot it accurately. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, Eldermike, you had a good point. So, I would probably need a super-quiet bow to get out that far...as well as an amazing amount of luck. Things like animal reaction time are things to think about.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

With my 2 primary Recurves both between 47 - 49 LBS I would be comfortable at taking game at 30 yards but beyond that there is a lot a variables that can come into play which could make the shot a bad one including the animals reaction to the sound of the bow, no matter how quiet you make your bow I'm sure that a Deer would still hear just enough to put it on alert.

Target wise I would be consistent out to 60 yards with those bows but I'm working on getting up to 80 yards & beyond.


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

So around 30 yards would be a good range to work for then? I'm looking at how far I need to practice the most, and then I'll stretch it a bit past that to ensure the short shots seem like cake.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ben - 

If you want to be able to take deer at 30 yds, you'd better be able to hit consistently at 40. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

chewie146 said:


> So around 30 yards would be a good range to work for then? I'm looking at how far I need to practice the most, and then I'll stretch it a bit past that to ensure the short shots seem like cake.


I usually follow a old rule that my grandfather taught me & that is a 20 yard rule.

It is based on your comfort level of proficiency in reality.
I can comfortably & consistently hit my mark "or really close to the mark" out to 50 yards at a target range but I know that variables exist that can make a longer shot go off it's course in a hunting situation so I knock my maximum hunting range off by 20 yards & IMHO to be sure that I have the energy in my shot to make as ethical of a kill as I could make I think that 30 yards is a good maximum with the gear that I'm using.


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm with Raider, I want my shot to be at max 23 yards, but I truely would like it to be around the 15 yard mark. Part of my reason for getting into traditional is the challenge of a good close kill.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

I shoot 70 lb bows and limit my shots to 25 yards and less, most of my kills have been under 15 yards, its very hard to pick a spot on an animal much further way that that


----------



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

You can shoot deer as far as you are comfortable to shoot at them. But keep in mind it is a wild animal that moves and is a live that you are trying to kill. It is all about placement of your arrow. If you can shoot 100 yards with extreme comfort make that your range(kind of stretchin' it I suppose) but no need to have some person that doesn't know you or your shooting ability that is sitting at a keyboard tell you what your max range is. Also remember to shoot to kill not shoot to hit an animal it ain't 3d shooting.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> If you can shoot 100 yards with extreme comfort make that your range


Say what? :mg:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Get close, that's the hunting part of it.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

What a thread! 

Well, anyway, I've had an enjoyable time sitting here reading this waiting for a blasted IRS agent to pick up the other end of my phone. 

Hope ya'all get backstraps tomorrow!


----------



## ORrogue (Oct 8, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Ben -
> 
> Depends on the bow, but in general = Well beyond your ability to shoot it accurately.
> 
> Viper1 out.


I love this answer. And have this problem with every bow I own....


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Thanks all*

Yeah, I'm a rifle hunter for the most part. The elk numbers are low around here lately, so I haven't put in for archery. However, I plan on starting with small game this winter and next year. Rabbits will be the first trial. Next fall, there are squirrels, etc. Maybe I'll even get lucky enough for a coyote. Eventually, I'd like to take some larger game with one of my bows.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

It's not just the sound of the release that matters. Game can hear arrows fletched w feathers coming through the air too. I witnessed an 80 yard shot at a coyote (something I would never try) that did not hear the release, but did hear the arrow coming and turned in time to see it and then jump out of the way.


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use vanes, just FYI. It's not so much because they're quieter, but because they're more durable.


----------

